# Autocruise charger noisy fan



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Has anyone else got this, when the charger is on there is a fan that also starts at the same time to cool the charger down, The fan is under the passenger seat and it is getting to be a bit of a nuisance.
I am having to put the TV up louder so as to drown out the fan noise.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Standard PC problem ? Usually you can find a sicker on the rotor, remove it, drop of oil on the bearing and it's fine for another few years.


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

What is a PC and a sicker on the roter. It is the blades turning that are making the noise, like an expelair fan.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

rrusty said:


> What is a PC and a sicker on the roter. It is the blades turning that are making the noise, like an expelair fan.


Personal Computer. They all have fans and many of them get noisy.

The rotor is basically the fan itself. The bearing it runs on is usually covered by a sticker or rubber bung. The oil dries out, it screams. A horrible wailing sound. Tapping it sometimes stops it for a short time.

It's a simple repair if you know what you are doing.


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

I an not familiar with this charger, is the fan in the charger case or a separate self contained fan? Either way the solution is similar  

Take the fan out and take it to a Computer shop and get a similar size one, only specify the new ultra quite ones 8) 

All fans are not the same, cheap nasty ones are noisy, good quality quiet ones are identified by unequal spacing of the fan blades. 

How much heat do these chargers give off that they need a fan?

Carol


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

witch said:


> How much heat do these chargers give off that they need a fan?


Ours is the same - maybe even the same charger. It's quite a load whirring - whoosshy sound. Standard fan noise, but a bit intrusive. Ours is under the bed, so not too bad, but is about the same volume as the blown air heating fan.

I don't think there's much you can do about it, other than trying to soundproof the under seat area, but it probably won't make much difference.

Gerald


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

> It's quite a load whirring - whoosshy sound. Standard fan noise, but a bit intrusive


The old ZIG chargers used to get a bit "warm" and had no cooling fans. Just had to leave a little space around them when installing into a cabinet 

I suppose this is progress a noisy fan is cheaper than an aluminium heat sink these days :roll: I would be inclined to pull the fan wire off and see how hot it gets, it may not need the fan.

Carol


----------

